# Am I the only one who gets these type of inquires?



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Crazy flippin emails about wanting a kitten? WHY cant I just get nice normal people who want a kitten??

After the F3 email, the crazy person calling me, I recieved this one today:

_hello...how much are your kittens as pets & breeding? _
Replied with a very long email wont paste it!
this was her reply:

_I am not a breeder & I have 1 cat at the moment, which is just a pet & he lives inside...I am not lokin for a cat on active just a pet_
I replied pasting her first email as Im now on 'alert!' 
her reply?

_I want a pet girl but not have her spayed_

WELL you can imagine my reply!! For god sake! Ive now turned down 3 people by phone, and 4 people by email.
Where are the normal nice people looking for a loving family pet?

Please tell me its not just me getting these types of emails?


----------



## Atlantys (Aug 24, 2010)

Oh shame. I'm sorry. You must be fuming!

Every breeder I know gets weird ones.  I hope you get nice, normal kitten enquiries soon.


----------



## 2flowers (Jan 24, 2010)

No you're not alone- I had plenty with my litter of BSH 

One crazy women who really couldn't take no for an answer for a while - it got ridiculous and then one who wanted a kitten who could roam freely, despite the fact her last two cats had died in road accidents - and she told me this and seemed bemused when I said no to her?? Then another who wanted to take the kitten to Spain on holiday as soon as she collected it - yeah right....!

However, amongst all the 'no-no's' I managed to find lovely new mum's and dad's in the end.


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

It sure does make you wonder what planet some people are on  
I hope you get some regular people looking to be a loving slave to one of your gorgeous babies soon. 
They are out there, don't lose faith


----------



## tagalong (Jan 28, 2010)

I no longer breed but did for about 10 years -
i had phone calls asking if my Siamese were lilac despite advertising otherwise -why ? because it would match the newly decorated room better 
i had one call -'I have antique furniture -they won't scratch it will they ?'
Another -2 of my cats have died of FELV I need 2 more kittens and no end of people living on main roads letting kittens wander 
i gave up breeding because i couldn't tolerate the idiots out there --but i did make some true friends and had some lovely homes for my kittens


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

I know I just had a lovely women call think she is coming over on sunday I was like 'yippee' and a ray of sunlight came through the window lol :thumbup:

Some extremly odd people out there, just wish they wouldnt phone/email me!


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

All I can say Sharon is, "Welcome too our world"...:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gernella (Dec 14, 2008)

I'm afraid I would never make a breeder because I wouldn't be able to part with the kittens in case they went to a poor home. Our rescue Siamese was not in a good way when we got her because of her first owner.

It must be a terrible situation, deciding what the potential owners are going to be like with your precious kittens.


----------



## tellingtails (Jul 28, 2010)

I had a lady on my last litter, called up asked about the Siamese kittens etc, sounded very knowledgeable on the phone already had a neutered Siamese one year old wanted a friend for him etc,after a very normal lengthy conversation I made an appointment for her to view.

She arrived that weekend with a very normal family a daughter of ten,and a husband, we had coffee,and a chat for about an hour and they seemed perfect they picked a kitten,and she said she never had the full deposit,they seemed so nice so I agreed she could pay a smaller deposit.

Everything seemed ok and a couple of days passed,on the tuesday evening, I had a family gathering around at my house as it was the night before my fathers funeral,and we were discussing who was going to carry the casket etc,and having a general chin wag about our fathers life and loves etc. It was approx 11.00pm,and the phone rang, I answered and it was this lady, and she was extremely drunk,slurring her words etc.

I remained cival and asked how could I help her,she asked if she could come around and see the kitten, I asked when and she said now,I said it was not convient one because I had family around due to my fathers funeral arrangements,and two because it was incrediably late, she then said well what you hiding, I said nothing and repeated myself,she said I must be hiding something,I tried to reassure her that it just was not an appropriate time but she was having none of it,she was extremely rude and abusive in her drunken state.

The next day she emailed an apology saying it was totally out of character,I informed her that the damage was done and that we would be returning her deposit and we no longer wanted to sell one of our kittens to her.She then phoned pleading for us to reconsider,and that she would bring around the full deposit,but I informed her my wife and I had made our minds up.

So it defianately is not just you,life is full of very interesting characters,and some of them seem intent on buying kittens:lol::lol:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

I just really hate these types of emails/phone calls, like I havent got better things to bloody do with my time!!


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

There are some nutcases out there!

I was re-homing some rescue gerbils and had an email asking if they could have them for their snake 

I was gob-smacked, why would a rescue animal no matter how small be re-homed to someone who plans to use it as food.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Cat_Crazy said:


> There are some nutcases out there!
> 
> I was re-homing some rescue gerbils and had an email asking if they could have them for their snake
> 
> I was gob-smacked, why would a rescue animal no matter how small be re-homed to someone who plans to use it as food.


----------



## sootisox (Apr 23, 2009)

I had a lady a few weeks ago looking for a retired girl, very polite and nice to talk to .... then she informed me of the 5 house bunnies, 4 yorkies .... i thought hmmmmm, not sure. THEN she asked me if they performed any tricks, if they could be carried around in a baby carrier and if they'd try to eat her 4 lovebirds who frequently had free flight of her kitchen . I had to point out that, although very docile, ragdolls ARE STILL CATS and have normal cat-like instincts ... and yes they would have your birds for breakfast if they caught one (just like any other cat!), and if she tried carrying them around in a baby sling, they'd probably have a good go at eating her too! Naturally she was shocked and disgusted and quickly ended the call. WHY on earth does she have so many animals in a 2 bedroom flat anyway? Surely that can't be healthy?

What planet do some people live on??


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

sootisox said:


> I had a lady a few weeks ago looking for a retired girl, very polite and nice to talk to .... then she informed me of the 5 house bunnies, 4 yorkies .... i thought hmmmmm, not sure. THEN she asked me if they performed any tricks, if they could be carried around in a baby carrier and if they'd try to eat her 4 lovebirds who frequently had free flight of her kitchen . I had to point out that, although very docile, ragdolls ARE STILL CATS and have normal cat-like instincts ... and yes they would have your birds for breakfast if they caught one (just like any other cat!), and if she tried carrying them around in a baby sling, they'd probably have a good go at eating her too! Naturally she was shocked and disgusted and quickly ended the call. WHY on earth does she have so many animals in a 2 bedroom flat anyway? Surely that can't be healthy?
> 
> What planet do some people live on??


It never ceases to amaze me! some people!!
I still have the question 'do they go floppy in your arms?' Im like 'yes if they trust you, kinda like any cat....' One person asked to pick up mum, Shes fine with it and I expected him to hold her properly but he did it like a baby, even before I could say anything she scrambled to get up! He was like 'Oh I expected her to floppy and hang there!!' 

I explained then I picked her up like a baby and she just sat that looking at me like 'mum do we have to do this!' lol 

He also tried it again with my boy who actually run off before he could, flippin cheek! They never got a kitten in the end (these were the people who called me drunk for those who remember!)

and the 'oh they dont moult do they?' question 'no no they dont their magic cats...they moult gold bars instead!' :lol:


----------



## Foxcat (Oct 10, 2010)

Taylorbaby said:


> and the 'oh they dont moult do they?' question 'no no they dont their magic cats...they moult gold bars instead!' :lol:


:lol::lol::lol::lol:

I'd be rich as 'eck then, my Somali's just about finished, and boy did I pick up hair  I want one of yours if they ever start with gold bars :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## christie12 (Sep 18, 2010)

hi, side-tracking a bit here , i had a peep at your web site and did have a chuckle at the bit where you describe the breed as ' undemanding' i dont think that at half 5 every morning when Cleo is running all over me , pulling at my pj's and tapping my face....generally anything she can do to get me out of bed !!!! i love her soooo much but tonight i may be shutting the bedroom door. 
meant for 2FLOWERS sorry oops


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

I must be doing something wrong, I never seem to get the wierdos!

liz


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

christie12 said:


> hi, side-tracking a bit here , i had a peep at your web site and did have a chuckle at the bit where you describe the breed as ' undemanding' i dont think that at half 5 every morning when Cleo is running all over me , pulling at my pj's and tapping my face....generally anything she can do to get me out of bed !!!! i love her soooo much but tonight i may be shutting the bedroom door.
> meant for 2FLOWERS sorry oops


Ive never said that! must be in the breed standard which is copied!

I wouldnt say that either when you have one prodding you for cuddles and one crying as you arent giving them enough cuddles and the others are jealous...*sigh!*


----------



## christie12 (Sep 18, 2010)

i'm not complaing i love it really hee hee and this morning she didnt wake me til 6.50 i was so pleased i told everyone my baby has slept through


----------



## ellie8024 (May 4, 2009)

i once had someone enquire about moggy kittens i was rehoming and the woman seemed normal enough at first but her final email to me was along the lines of "I have decided i am going to get a ragdoll instead as they do not jump on the furniture and dont want my new suite ruined"


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I've not had any weird ones. Well not really. One lady just wanted to come and see them as she wasn't sure what a Siamese cat looked like  and one very brusque email: Please advise when your next litter is due. We want to replace our cats. :eek6:
I'm looking forward to enquiries for my new babies :thumbup:


----------



## Allana (Jul 7, 2010)

tellingtails said:


> I had a lady on my last litter, called up asked about the Siamese kittens etc, sounded very knowledgeable on the phone already had a neutered Siamese one year old wanted a friend for him etc,after a very normal lengthy conversation I made an appointment for her to view.
> 
> She arrived that weekend with a very normal family a daughter of ten,and a husband, we had coffee,and a chat for about an hour and they seemed perfect they picked a kitten,and she said she never had the full deposit,they seemed so nice so I agreed she could pay a smaller deposit.
> 
> ...


OMG, nothing stranger than folks!  

I have no idea how you remained civil, i would have hung up!


----------



## tellingtails (Jul 28, 2010)

Allana said:


> OMG, nothing stranger than folks!
> 
> I have no idea how you remained civil, i would have hung up!


I used to be a chef years ago,so I guess you could say I got used to wierd customers:lol::lol:

But some people still amaze me, however the nice people I meet make up for the bad.

I have recently just sold two Siamese to a lady called Joyce in her 60,s, she for the duration of the weeks after paying her deposit, to the kittens going to live with her,came and visited them every week and had a coffee,stayed for about an hour or so played with the kittens,and helped groom them etc.

When it was time to collect she brought my Wife a huge bunch of flowers,and bought my cats some new toys,and said thankyou for putting up with her for the last few weeks,I thought it was very sweet.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Id kill for my pervious buyers to come back!

Have 2 people not show up yesterday, no call nothing then a family who had never seen a litter before and had 4 showings booked that day, I was the frst and explained to them about using anti bac on hands taking shoes off and that the breeders may not let them in after seeing my cats ncase of passing infection (not that mine are ill!) but they all did. All were outside anyway.


When I get gifts I always end up crying, the last litter to go I got some lovely flowers, esp picked as they were ok for cats  

last litter was champyne, flowers and a cat toys from 3 dff people, then diff things from other people, when I ask why they just say ive been great, ends up in tears and hugs!! Im stll shocked that people buy me things, never expect it. the best things i fnd that people give me are cards as they are always very personal, they are hanging up in my lounge 

I wish those people would come back and replace these nutters!! :scared: :scared:


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Taylorbaby said:


> Have 2 people not show up yesterday, no call nothing:


Here's a hint. Never ever book a time in advance. Tell them to phone when they are ready to leave, to let you know they are on the way. Don't give them your exact address until they phone when ready to leave. If you have to give a reason, say you are 95% sure it wil be OK but there is something really urgent you may have to do at very short notice so please please phone as you would hate to waste their time.

The timewasters don't phone back. The bottom line is that there are many people out there (I say to my shame that I did it once myself many years ago) who sound really keen, then after they come off the phone and they have a couple of hours to think about it, they change their mind - husband says there is no way he is paying for a pedigree cat, or some other advert looks more interesting, or something else, and if you have made a booking in advance, about 50% of them just don't turn up.

Liz


----------



## Binga (Aug 28, 2010)

I have met amazing folk breeding BSH but every now and then you do get people that make you want to scream!!!!
I had 3 people come after booking to see our babies but all they were interested in was seeing if one of them had an allergy to cats!!!!!
I get the endless calls from people wanting a pet kitten at pet kitten price obviously on the non-active register but after chatting they admit that they would like a litter or two!!
I have been asked if the kittens come with an MOT
I have people barter me regarding the price and ask if they want 2 is it buy one get one free......usual reply is BOGOF!
I have had someone pretending to be me call the GCCF to request that a kitten is put on the active reg as I had changed my mind and I now wanted to breed from her!!! 
And then I have some lovely friends that are friends only through my kittens. On the whole the good out weighs the bad


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

Binga said:


> I have people barter me regarding the price and ask if they want 2 is it buy one get one free......usual reply is BOGOF!


I don't mean to make light of your post... all that stuff would drive me batty... but that line above is sooooo funny!!!!


----------



## Binga (Aug 28, 2010)

Tje.......


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Oh Ive had 2 'we just wanted to know if we are allergic people' one for this litter and onme for the other litter, then they said they would visit other litters to 'make sure' !! poor boys eyes were streaming and he couldnt breathe...i think its def that he is!!

I might try that with the address, one guy did phone back 5 mins before he was meant to turn up, although he didnt have my address so unless his psychic....? to say that 'lots of bad things' have happened over the past day and its now not a good time to get a kitten!! 
All is 24hours lol!! I said I knew that he wasnt coming and they are all sold...didnt sell any, was just annoyed!

I think people must just want to come andf view & play with kittens for a bit, Ive never had so many timewasters, Im wondering if its the time of year as Ive never had kittens this time of year before? Normally I have 1 person not email me back but never not turn up, get back, to me but this litter takes the biscuit...and cake! 

One lady & her daughter came over were interested in 2 kittens, came over at 9pm spent the entire night talking to eachother about facebook and her stupid boyfriend, never asked me any questions and i sat there listening to them talk about this!! she then said that they had visited diff breeds all week and actually wanted a brown and snow from the same litter... i said well you k now i only have browns, she said yes but havfe never seen a bengal litter and wanted to see what they were like in person!!! well yippee for you but its 10pm now and i know more about your daughters stupid cheating facebook boyf than i care to!!

ARGH!!!!!!!!!!!!! *explodes!!!!* :yikes::yikes::incazzato::incazzato:ut:ut::mad5::mad2:


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

I think there are a lot of people who regard it as something like a visit to the zoo, that's why they bring not only their whole family but half their relations as well, then they wonder why the cats all disappear and they spend the rest of the visit playing "spot the kitten" 

Liz


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Binga said:


> I get the endless calls from people wanting a pet kitten at pet kitten price obviously on the non-active register but after chatting they admit that they would like a litter or two!!


I think this is very common and is not necessarily any sign of dishonesty on the part of the buyer. Buyers regard breeders as people who breed regualrly and (as they think!) for a profit. They simply do not consider one or two litters from one pet girl to be breeding. I think all of us can help with this by 1. making it clear in our adverts that "non-active register" means "no kittens, ever" and 2. giving people the benefit of the doubt when they don't seem to understand this.

Liz


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> I think this is very common and is not necessarily any sign of dishonesty on the part of the buyer


I'd agree with this. There are plenty of buyers who will say something like 'I'd like to breed one day'. Wasn't that all of us at one time? Doesn't mean they intend to start a kitten farm with your kitten as the foundation queen. I've recently helped someone find a suitable girl for breeding. They had a pet kitten from me some time ago (which they had neutered) and have never wavered from the desire to breed. I delight in those who are open and honest and can be helped into doing it the right way.


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

havoc said:


> I'd agree with this. There are plenty of buyers who will say something like 'I'd like to breed one day'. Wasn't that all of us at one time? Doesn't mean they intend to start a kitten farm with your kitten as the foundation queen. I've recently helped someone find a suitable girl for breeding. They had a pet kitten from me some time ago (which they had neutered) and have never wavered from the desire to breed. I delight in those who are open and honest and can be helped into doing it the right way.


that's very true, and those were (more or less) my exact words when I bought my first BSH girl. The breeder was fantastic, all she asked (demanded) was that she mentor me through selection of stud, pre-mating testing, registering of kittens etc. I knew if I did breed with her, it would have been one litter then neuter. It was never ever my intention to become a breeder. I have just always toyed with the "one litter of my very own" idea. (I never went thorugh with it, had her neutered at +- 9mnths)

But I can also see how worrying it must be for some breeders when _some people _express a desire to breed, because some people really are not well enough prepared (or prepared to learn) to be respnsible breeders. So I will admit, those types would panic me. Not every newbie... but some definitely!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

lizward said:


> I think there are a lot of people who regard it as something like a visit to the zoo, that's why they bring not only their whole family but half their relations as well, then they wonder why the cats all disappear and they spend the rest of the visit playing "spot the kitten"
> 
> Liz


lol so true!!

The lady that came the other day said that she would 'like to get some kittens from her' the girl cat, I said that she isnt for breeding and to be neutered as she is pet quality, explined it to her health tests finding studs, and she said that she didnt realise or understand how it works and she then didnt want to do it lol!!


----------

